# Platinum from K2[Pt(Cl)6]



## Kats12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Well i have some 50 g of K2[Pt(Cl)6].

The procedure follows:

The first picture is just for the illustration!

1) Dissolve all 50 g in 5liter of redistiled water.
2) Prepare glass tube (picture 3)
3) Put ion exchange resin like Dowex 50-W for K+ ion like on the picture, for 50 g you will nedd a long tube and a lot of resin.
4) Regenerate resin with strong acid (HCl or HNO3 data for regenerating can be found on net)
5) Clear resin with redistiled water so no trace of acid could be found( indicator paper)
6) Put Funnel with glass stoper at the bottom on the glass tube
7) Put dissolved K2[Pt(Cl)6] in funnel and begin.
8 ) let it flows drop by drop very slowly until it is finished( funnel might be 500 ml, and you'l have to add those 5000 ml)
9) never let the air into the resin...
10) at the end you have H2[Pt(Cl)6] in about 6 l of water...
11) regenerate resin so you can use it again...
12) drop platinum via hydrazine or ad NH4OH to get (NH4)2[Pt(Cl)6] and pirolysis...

What you think guys will it work?

I have the funnel 500cm3 but I don't have yet the column, soon... :lol: 

And the catch is that you must have a lot of resin to exchange all K+...
I have the calculus somewhere, when I find it , I'll post it...


----------



## Kats12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe this belong to chemical processes oops :shock: 

Well I belive moderator will move it there.. :lol:

Oh and here is a picture of aparatus


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 10, 2009)

Why not just precipitate the platinum directly from the solution of the salt after step 1 with any of the common reducing agents? 

Steve


----------



## Kats12 (Oct 10, 2009)

With these method You will get pure platinum without any traces of K, or some other metal if K2[Pt(Cl)6] is contaminated with some 

I have used hydrazine with K2[Pt(Cl)6] directly, but the platinum wasn't pure enough...
The reaction never goes completly...


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 10, 2009)

It seems to me that you could save a lot of money (no resin needed) and labor by adding zinc to the solution of the salt for complete precipitation then treat the resulting black powder with cold AR to get the Pt purer. Zinc won't push the potassium out of the solution.

If you suspect other PGM contamination treat the black powder with cold AR and rinse, then you could take the Pt up with hot AR once the potassium and less reactive PGMs were removed. 

AR is cheap compared to resins and the glass ware required is minimal.

Just trying to get you there with less expense and labor.

Steve


----------



## Kats12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Yes You are correct, it's a cheaper way, but if someone has the resins, and some sort of glassware( even a tube from neon lamp could be used , with rubber stopper, small glass tube through the stopper, a rubber tube and a clamp..) my way is I belive more elegant way and the platinum could be extremly (analyticaly) pure, without boiling or using AR or Zn and even HNO3, you just need a HCl which is cheap. You see if You use a resin which is selective to a lot of cations, the job is perfectly done. Just let the resin do the job  
And the price on ebay:

Dowex® 50WX2 hydrogen form 200-400 mesh, 250g

Item condition:	New


Price:	US $85.73

250 g might just do, if not in one batch, regenerate it and start the rest,and after you are done...
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

But of course a glass beaker, and acids are quicker    and cheaper


----------



## Lou (Oct 11, 2009)

A waste if I've ever heard it.


K2PtCl6 ought to be pure as it is if you've managed to make it. Potassium is hardly considered a contaminate...it washes out very well.


----------

